# FS/FT: Red Jewel Cichlids - PRICE DROP! $0.75/fish, less in quantity!



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

PLEASE COME AND TAKE SOME AWAY!!!! They are getting too large to keep in a small tank! They are now 2-3 inches in size.

Some appeared to have "paired off" already as well.

Pictures have been updated!

PRICE DROPPED
$0.75/fish with QUANTITY DISCOUNTS AVAILABLE OR TRADE FOR FISH FOOD!! Please PM me!

Thanks!
verkion

Updated pics! They are just beginning to color up!


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Jewel Cichlids*

Hi,

I am interested in your Jewel Cichlids. I have a new (but fully cycled) 90 gallon tank. I tried stocking it with 5 juvenile Bolivian Rams but they turned to be not so healthy and all males. I have 2 males left so......I am wondering about your Jewel Cichlids. How big are the parents and what is your experience in keeping them? Do you have anything else in the tank? I have read that they are a bit aggressive/territorial.

AquaAddict


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

The parents are in separated into a "breeding" tank. Didn't want to lose any babies. They will get to about 4" and yes, they are somewhat territorial when they "pair off". In a 90G...that's a fair amount of room. Have some areas they can hide/broken sight lines and it shouldn't be as much of a problem. If you want them to breed, get a bunch and then let them pair off naturally.

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*jewel cichlid babies*

Hi Again,

Sounds good as I have a huge piece of driftwood in the tank. I would be interested in approx 10 over 1 inch. I would be willing to wait if they need to grow.

AquaAddict

PS I live in North Vancouver so I am not too far way.

PSS VAHS is having its Monster Auction Nov 12th (located in North Vancouver) - might be a good place to meet up if you want to wait and sell of the rest of your brood.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Might have to wait another week or two for them to get over an inch or so. But no problem.

Thanks!
verkion
P.S. Might not be a bad idea...I really do have a tonne of them, and they spawn pretty regularly!


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

BUMP!!! Got lots still! Growing fast, eating happily! They gotta go because I don't have room for them all...and I'd hate to have to give them to charles as feeder fish. 

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

BUMP!!! They are growing fast and the parents JUST HAD ANOTHER BATCH OF EGGS...ARGGHHHH!!!!

Come pick up some Red Jewel Cichlids!

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I will glad to house them in with my vampire tetra. Anytime you want to drop them off, let me know.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

BUMP!!! They gotta go! Price drop!

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

TTT! BUMP!!! they need to go! Prices are negotiable! PM me please!

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

TTT! Bump again! Please come and get some!


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

TTT PLEASE HELP ME OUT GUYS!!! WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY TOO many of them in the tank!

verkion


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have a current pic of them. can you tell males from females. Are you able to deliver for an extra few $$


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*want some jewels`*

Hi,

I had talked to you before and would llike some of your cichlids. I have PM you.

AquaAddict


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll take some Jewels from you... $10 worth? where in Van are you located?


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

BossRoss said:


> I'll take some Jewels from you... $10 worth? where in Van are you located?


Please PM me and I will send you details! I will post current pictures a little later. Still have maybe 40 or so available!

Thanks
verkion


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

pm sent

look forward to your reply.


----------



## jcvi6 (Dec 22, 2011)

bump, would like to have some please


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

jcvi6 said:


> bump, would like to have some please


Please PM me so that we can arrange a pickup time.

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i would like some pm me


----------



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

**

I have pm'd you


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Jewels*

I would like some if you have some left


----------



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey ill buy some im in abby


----------



## Jon_Discus (Feb 8, 2012)

i have 33 gallon tank with some corycats right now, can i house them in with them and how many?


----------



## y2kjjg (Mar 10, 2011)

intrested im your jewels ill take 10 if you got them


----------

